
The New Razor Keyboard with a touchscreen to run widget apps - Charles__L
http://www.razerzone.com/deathstalker
======
stephengillie
Every time I hear this keyboard's name, I'll think of the MST3K episode:
<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6829772551040700364#>

